# Thick, milky water surface



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

So last night I was just doing a nightly check up on my tank with the moonlight on and noticed that half the surface of the water was standing still which was odd cuz I have my canister filter outlet connected to a surface agitator. 

The top of the water was covered in a jelly, milky substance. It looked like the surface of milk when you let it cool after you microwave it exept it was alittle more transparent. 
So i went into action and tried to scoop it out but it just dissolved into micro pieces which slowly floated back to the top which prevents me from letting the filter suck it up.
Now I have a circulation fan pointed up which is helping but there are still patches. My water perimeters are normal(0 ammonia, nitrite, and barely any nitrates).

I just found a giant moth in the tank but my water is too clean to be the reason unless moths are known to do that. Any suggestions? My tank info is in my signature.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Powder from the moths wings.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

The moth was a disaster that I never expected. It's all gone now without any loss. That moth was huge enough to carry away my clown fish lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*r2


----------

